# Ethernet cable: How long can you run?



## Junkyard_W

I am connecting a 2nd computer to a cable modem router. This 2nd computer is about 40 feet away. Is there signal loss when you run the ethernet cable that far? I know that USB cables lose signal when you run them too far. Not sure if ethernet cables lose their signal. :4-dontkno


----------



## norin

well i know that you can buy rj45 cable by the inch if you need it... so as long as you have the money you can get it as long as you want.


----------



## Sarkast

Generally one tries not to exceed 100m (about 300 feet). So you are well within limit for your application.


----------



## LoneWolf071

100m before degredation, but you can buy a repeater to go further...


----------



## johnwill

A repeater can be as simple as a $15 hub/switch, nothing fancy.  I generally recommend not more than three hops in a network, if you have to go farther than that, you need to be looking at fiber links.


----------



## norin

300' is quite a distance for one ethernet cord. also you can make your own ethernet cord if you have the proper tools and connectors.


----------



## johnwill

Actually, 100 meters is the specification, and I've seen them run for almost 500' with no apparent issues. I don't recommend it, but 300' is not a problem, and fully within the spec.


----------



## elf

johnwill said:


> Actually, 100 meters is the specification, and I've seen them run for almost 500' with no apparent issues. I don't recommend it, but 300' is not a problem, and fully within the spec.


 I was gonna say the standard is 100m (from what I learned its more like 90, with 5 for patch cables on each side)


----------



## Volt-Schwibe

i know of a warehouse with a cat5e "spine" running down the middle of the building.

this spine is 1200 feet long.

every 200 feet, there is a switching hub mounted to the wall. (with a few other machines connected to it)
so, they have 6 shorter cables and 5 switching hubs making a 1200 foot total leap from the front desk, to the back offices.

they have 0 problems with line degradation.

based on that, i agree that a simple switching hub can work as a repeater.


----------



## johnwill

The only problem with too many hops is the turn-around times starts to add up.


----------



## MD_Willington

If you want long haul, use fiber... 2km/1.24 miles (multimode fiber) up to 14km/8.7 miles (single mode)...

40', cat5e, no problem...

PS I have a 14km roll of single mode fiber in the storage room...LOL


----------



## johnwill

Fiber is the clear choice for long runs or high bandwidth, but it is a little harder to do the actual cabling. New tools have made the job considerably easier...


----------



## MD_Willington

My parents friend does fiber for what used to be "BC Tel" in Vancouver Canada...he finds it "dead simple"...copper is so 1800's :grin: 

MD


----------



## johnwill

I think it's still going to be awhile before I start wiring homes and small businesses with fiber. :smile: You might also consider that the telephone company can afford the tools to do the job properly...


----------



## justinnyc

The issue is not the length of the cable, it is how well you run the cable itself. You cannot staple and put to much pressure against the ethernet cable. Most definate do not press or put any staples through the cable. I suggest you buy those little clips with nails that go against the walls. Cat 5 cat 6 cable will run perfect. You can also pay your ISP $10 more a month to get an internet booster up to 30mps. I just recently ran 40 ft cable from my Linksys to a computer and my connection is fast at 25mps. test your speed at www.speedtest.net to see how it is going. I hope my information is accurate and helps you out.


----------



## johnwill

The real issue is that this is a five year old thread, so I'll close it so we don't get any more "solutions". :grin:


----------

